# Train Display Track



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello all, I was wondering what kind of track I should use for a display case I have. It is 15 inches and the train I want to put in it is 14 inches. I can't use e-z track because it is in 9 inch sections. Does anyone have any flex track I could buy, and what kind of track should I use?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I use straight section of Atlas Snap trarck. Flex track would work great also. Are you going to ballsat the track.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think so. I'm just want something very simple.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

If you are not going to power the track, I thnk brass looks better.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Can you just cut the track you have to length? Use a track saw (razor saw).


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You list in your profile, HO/ O & N.

What one are you asking about?


----------

